# Announcement from the R4 Team



## JPH (Jul 3, 2008)

*Announcement from the R4 Team*
Fake R4 Flashcarts To Brick DS Systems



The R4 Team has recently made an announcement that future fake R4 DS flashcarts will brick your Nintendo DS or Nintendo DS Lite.
They'll be the programming of the fake R4 DS flashcarts that will brick your DS.
Original R4 DS flashcarts will work fine and won't damage your DS in any way.
How they're going to do this, we don't know...

The plan is, if you order an R4 DS flashcart (and it turns out to be fake) it will brick your system.
You'll need to contact the shop/seller about your problems, and the R4 Team won't take any responsibility.
A smart move, on their part.


			
				R4 Team Announcement in Engrish said:
			
		

> Important point:
> 
> 1. After 15 September, Team R4 will do something for the fake card, original program(firmware) with Fake R4 may damage your DS machine (brick), original R4 will have no problem with this program.
> 2. Make sure you have buy a original R4 (see photo below), if you brick your DS with fake R4, please go ask the selling shop and Team R4 will not admitted this liability.To ensure that you don't have the possibility of purchasing a fake R4 DS flashcart - purchase from our affiliates (or check out this thread):






Source



GBAtemp Discussion Thread

Thanks to ahtin for the news!


----------

